# The Chat Room is running on all cylinders! Come on in!



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello all, long time no see. For you newer members who I have not had the pleasure of chatting with, hello. 
The Chat Room used to be probably , (like 98 % sure) the coolest, most relaxing, funny spot to be at on the internet for a fish geek. This was especially true at night, when people are winding down from a hard days of work or school. The people that are usually in there are nice, knowledgable, funny, and just as much of a fish geek as you. I have not been to this forum in like a year, and decided to see if they chat room was working, and low and behold, it is back, and ready for action. Right now I'm in there with 2 others. There used to be like 8-12 people in there on any given night, and usually the same people, who become part of your nightly routine, abd become friends with.....Enough allready, I have said a lot, you have nothing to lose, come in the chat, we talk about everytihng, fish, and everything not fish.... 
Look forward to seeing the room filled again and have some fish geek fun... Hopefully see u soon..
Mystery snail


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2015)

TOS got the chat room up and running. I have went in there, but no one else has been in there, except WildForFish and lohachata, Elliot225, bullseyejoey, I can't think of anyone else.

I am not new, just had my username changed. Been here for about 4 years. Good to see you back.


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

we got 3 new names including me allready in there now! It's jumpin! 4 people... rome was not built in a day, but hey, we can get it going again


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2015)

I am having trouble getting in using the internet on my mobile phone.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

I must say, It was nice to be in chat tonight, getting reacquainted with long time members as well as meeting new members.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I didn't have anything to do with it. Things just work out sometimes.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Josh ; it is great to see you back again...i trust you are doing well..i will stop into chat to catch up soon..


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey John... good to hear from you. Things r good. Look forward to catching up.


----------

